# check out these red maples i cut today



## truecountry (Apr 15, 2009)

looks wild


----------



## truecountry (Apr 15, 2009)

another ...


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Yay, a new photo poster! Keep 'em coming. That looks a lot like the flamed boxelder TexasTimbers cuts a lot of. Lets see those as boards, if possible


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes we love pics. The pattern is similar to my box but the colors there look sort of pastel. Can't wait to see inside.


----------



## truecountry (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah i like taking pics with my cell phone if the sun is helping it takes great pics as you can see sometimes ... as for what this tree looks like inside ill try to get some...


----------

